# The cruising dream is *THIS*



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Wind dropped overnight so we could head for a bay in the tippy top of Carriacou, Grenada. Totally isolated it's an 800 meter walk-in through a national park. Anchorage only fits in a few boats.
We arrive and drop the Pick dead centre of _the_ perfect bay.
Marred by a shack restaurant. Shortly after, an open boat with 3 locals comes in, glides past telling us about the restaurant. I'm not impressed as my dream cruiser spot is commercialised.
But no customers all day so I snorkel to the beach and make a dinner reservation.
The photos tell the story of our night. The night we dream about before we buy the boat, give up our jobs, sell the house... The Cruising Dream.













































Only customers.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful photos... no words necessary.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That is definitely it right there. Enjoy!!


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

Spending your moola with the locals is the way to go.
They must be really suffering with covid.
Suggest you go back again.
But you have already decided that haven't you.

gary


----------



## flyrod (Oct 29, 2011)

jealous, enjoy.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

good thing you made that reservation!


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate you so much right now. Jk, you're my hero and I'm so jealous it hurts. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Great photos and story. You are off the beaten path of tourist traps. Beautiful spot. Yeah, you paid your dues but i am still jealous as hell.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A zillion years ago (it feels) I was on North Andros island, Bahamas, and staying ashore in a grossly rundown old, half working, resort, for a night or two. For those that have been to the out islands, you know the type. Practically abandon, poorly maintained, but the air conditioning and hot water work enough of the time to be a nice break (literally not all day). 

The four of us may have been the only tourists on the island (or close). While having morning coffee, a young woman approaches us and asks if we’d like to come to dinner at their local “restaurant”. We agreed, to which she then asked what we wanted and we deferred to her recommendation. Her husband went out and caught the conch and lobster that afternoon to grill, with salad, veg, potatoes, etc. $15 per person. The “restaurant“ was a blown out concrete building with no windows or doors. One of the best meals I’ve had and this couple was working hard. $60 for food, but they also had a cooler with beer. We stayed for hours and drank every single beer they had in the cooler and ran up a $300 beer tab. I think they retired. Loved every minute.


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

Great spot. We stopped there on our cruise down from St. Lucia in Feb 2020. Nice hikes. Glad the restaurant is still there and the locals are still smiling.


----------



## miketcook (Apr 19, 2020)

mstern said:


> good thing you made that reservation!


LOL!!!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

That's the Stuff Dreams are made of! Congrats for living the dream! Well earned too!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

What's he grilling there?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Tuna steaks. 

Now lobster season is open so that's on the menu.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

We've known Tim for quite a few years and I believe him to be the best local cook I've known in the Eastern Caribbean. We began our friendship in Chatham Bay, Union Island when he invited us to dinner on him. Over the years he's had a few places but I believe he has finally gotten his act together in that place and is doing well. 
I don't know anybody in the islands who hasn't suffered greatly from the economic devastation Covid has wrought. But, until very recently, the government of Grenada had done a marvelous job of keeping their citizens safe. Sadly, #4 is tearing through the population there now and there is absolutely nothing the government can do, as most of the population won't get vaccinated. The main reason I've heard is that it is because there is a chip from Bill Gates in it so the government can track the population. 
A whopping population of 109,000 people shouldn't need those measures to keep track of it's people, right?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Tim is great. I just think his location sux. Yes theres been times when theres 8 boats here in the bay. And, yes, if they all arrive on a day some would likely go for dinner. But if you are here for a week you go to dinner once. a month is the same.

Most boats in Anse La Roche stay her for a week or more _and_ are the types who are trying to get away from the restaurants of Tyrell Bay, Hillsborough and Paradise Beach.

As the Real Estate guy says "There 3 Rules in Real Estate: Location, Location, Location".

The location is great. Theres just not enough potential customers


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

capta said:


> as most of the population won't get vaccinated. The main reason I've heard is that it is because th


You can lead a horse to water, but you can’t make him drink.

It’s so frustrating to think so many people globally refuse the vaccine. More than enough to allow variants to thrive. I wouldn’t hold anyone down and force the shot, but I would deny access to all social congregations: restaurants, airplanes, gyms, theaters, schools. How about hospitals, if were eligible for the vaccine and it was available to you? I’m not sure I mean the last one, but it’s tempting.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You could also force banks, grocery stores and fuel stations to refuse their business
The big boot on their necks - grind it in good

This whole thing, worldwide, has been managed poorly

I got the vac but believe their are other avenues


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can’t make him drink.
> 
> It’s so frustrating to think so many people globally refuse the vaccine. More than enough to allow variants to thrive. I wouldn’t hold anyone down and force the shot, but I would deny access to all social congregations: restaurants, airplanes, gyms, theaters, schools. How about hospitals, if were eligible for the vaccine and it was available to you? I’m not sure I mean the last one, but it’s tempting.


 My wife is a RN and normally either preps healthy people for outpatient surgery or recovers them in post anesthesia after the surgery, but lately they’ve been short of nurses in the hospitals ICU so she’s worked some shifts there. She said all of the covid ICU patients are unvaccinated but almost all inquire about getting vaccinated as they’re being admitted. Of course by then it’s too late.


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

Beautiful pix Mark, but after seeing them and reading what your girlfriend told you just before the end of your 37 day Atlantic crossing, I think you should consider the possibility that you might have died and through some celestial miscalculation, gone straight to heaven! 😉


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

@jtsailjt No. She's a Werewolf disguised as a mermaid. I tried to kill her off by tying lead to her body and throwing her in the ocean. 🧜‍♀️

But Neptune just Certified her today 🐙🧜‍♀️🧜‍♂️


----------

